# What can be caught from the beach?



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

I am pretty new to the area/saltwater and will be here for a couple more months. I was wondering what can be caught from the beach, throwing a lure? Especially now, that I have been seeing schools of mullet.

Thanks


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

pompano jig = Pompano, whiting
silver spoon = Ladyfish, spanish macks, bluefish
soft plastic jig = redfish, flounder

ALL FROM THE BEACH.....fun times....


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome, thank you. Is it better to walk the beach and cover lots of ground making lots of casts? Or better to walk out in the water and cast? Also with all these mullet running around, is there anything close to the beach chasing them, other than what was listed above?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

yes, the large jack crevalles and king mackerel will run the mullet right up to the beach. They can be caught by a freelined finger mullet, hardtail, or cigar minnow. My favorite method of working the beach is making a few casts then walking down the beach, moving about 15 feet each time. You can also wade out but i have found that most of the time it doesnt make much of a difference unless there is a visible "trough" with in wading range. That "trough" will often times hold pompano, reds, and sharks


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips, now I'm getting way too anxious for the weekend. What exactly are you talking about for free lining? Putting a live mullet on with no weight and letting him swim around? And what is a good way to catch the mullet?

Thanks


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

You cant catch mullet with rod and reel. Mullett are vegetarians they eat algee weeds and other small non meat items. The locals catch mullet with nets. Just use the suggestions above for plenty to catch.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

CMoore said:


> Thanks for all the tips, now I'm getting way too anxious for the weekend. What exactly are you talking about for free lining? Putting a live mullet on with no weight and letting him swim around? And what is a good way to catch the mullet?
> 
> Thanks


Get ya a big treble hook with a 1 or 2 ounce weight tied on top and cast into the mullet and snag em.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mullet will definately go after a dough ball. open a can of biscuit.
let it sit for a day or two. wad it up on a treble. cast right beside the school. sure catch and be ready for a fight. 20+ lb. test.

jack


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

are mullet good to eat?? And while i was there i saw people catch catfish and threw them on the beach to die,, was wondering about this practice


----------



## floridah2o (Feb 29, 2008)

Mullet are excellent when fresh. As for the catfish, I don't know of the preferred way for catfish to die, just as long as they do indeed die.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

gbliz said:


> are mullet good to eat?? And while i was there i saw people catch catfish and threw them on the beach to die,, was wondering about this practice


 I hope they toss em back cuz i dont want to step on a barb


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what a out of state fishing license cost?? oklahoma city here.. coming the first week in march,,, also wondering what can be caught surf fishing?


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

HELLO to all was wondering about a a good but INEXPENSIVE place for my travel trailer ? campground situation,,, AND I WILL BUY THE BAIT IF SOMEONE WANTS TO GO SURF FISHING WITH ME,,, I AM 60 YRS OLD IF THAT MEANS ANYTHING?????


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

gbliz said:


> Does anyone know what a out of state fishing license cost?? oklahoma city here.. coming the first week in march,,, also wondering what can be caught surf fishing?


 
*The Pompano maybe running by then, but you will catch fish.*

Non-Resident Saltwater Fishing License
<LI id=jsArticleStep1 itxtvisited="1">For those who wish to enjoy saltwater fishing during their stay, annual saltwater fishing licenses can be purchased for $47.00 as of 2010. A three-day saltwater fishing license costs $17.00 and a seven-day license is $30.00. 

Read more: Out of State Fishing License Fees for Florida | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/list_6645097_out-fishing-license-fees-florida.html#ixzz1BPai2knb​


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

gbliz said:


> HELLO to all was wondering about a a good but INEXPENSIVE place for my travel trailer ? campground situation,,, AND I WILL BUY THE BAIT IF SOMEONE WANTS TO GO SURF FISHING WITH ME,,, I AM 60 YRS OLD IF THAT MEANS ANYTHING?????


*If I were you, I would stay at Fort Pickens State Park. This will position you with an option of fishing the Gulf of Mexico surf / beach, or the sound side, and the pier at the Fort, all good producers of fish. When you get close, and drive through Gulf Breeze, stop at Hot Spots Bait & Tackle for the latest in "what is biting".*

*Here is Fort Pickens link:*

http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/campground-openings-in-florida-and-mississippi-districts.htm

*Here is Hot Spots link:*

http://www.hotspotstackle.com/


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks will do


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

About my oklahoma tackel,,, anyone think it would be ok for pier fishing or bay fishing,,, maybe surf? 61/2 ft rods with 20# line


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump for the poster


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

> About my oklahoma tackel,,, anyone think it would be ok for pier fishing or bay fishing,,, maybe surf? 61/2 ft rods with 20#line


Surf fishing 6 1/2 rod with 20lbs will work, pier, no. Unless you invest money into a net designed for pier fishing.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

fort pickens will not accept reservations until march 1st


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

Op-for,,canyou suggest what i will need [rod reel] for pier fishing


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Bait your hook with whatever local bait you decide to try first. You want to cast your line into the white water of the breaking wave. This is called fishing shallow. The fish you are going to catch will be found in 2 to 3 feet of water.

​


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

bump


----------

